# New Budgie: Rowdy



## iStayTriumphant (Feb 7, 2018)

Hi guys, 

I'm new here and hope to become an active part of this community

After babysitting a budgie for three weeks, and the heartbreak after having to give him back, i decided to get a budgie myself.

My budgie is called Rowdy and he has been here for three weeks. I've bought him at a pet store, and I discovered he had a mite infection (scaly face) after i brought him home. I applied the Beophar anti parasite for small bird. I've applied it two weeks ago and in two weeks have to apply it again.

While i see an improvement in his eyes (the "warts" are gone), his cere and beak havent really improved yet. How long does it take to see improvement, do you guys know? 

Besides that I noticed he was tail bobbing slightly, and so I took him to an avian vet. She told me she could not hear any anomalies in his breating and no signs of illness. But still I'm concerned that something may be wrong, cause he is still tail bobbing. Is that normal for some budgies to tail bob without being ill? He does it consistently.

The avian vet also advised to change his diet and offer him pellets. I've read about pellets, but there seems to be great discussion whether to give it to yuour bird or not. I'd like to keep an all "natural" diet. At this point he eats seed and millet, but he hasnt tried anything else yet that I offered, not even green leafy things Is it a good idea to change his diet into 80% pellets and the rest 20% (that's what the vet said).

He is not a really active guy, even after three weeks he still sits on the same spot for most of the day. He does sometimes eat millet from my hand, but I have to keep it in there for minutes before he decides to eat it. I can't bribe him with it, since he does not go "crazy" for it. So I don't know now if he just doesn't like it, or that he's still afraid to eat it out of my hand consistently?

So many questions, but I will leave it at this for now

Any advice will be greatly appreciated


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

Congratulations on your new budgie! 
The medicine you've giving to your bird for his mites, the avian vet gave it to you, yes? And it was definitely an avian specific vet? 
It sounds like your little one is sick. It's a good idea to take him to see a different avian only vet for a second opinion.


----------



## iStayTriumphant (Feb 7, 2018)

thx you for your reply! 

I gave him this medicine: https://www.beaphar.com/en-gb/product/beaphar-anti-parasite-spot-on-small-canary-budgie. In holland it's sold in pet shops and it is ivermectin.

But by using it, after two weeks only his eyes have improved, see no improvement on his beak and cere

Yes it is an avian vet, we only have two here in Rotterdam, both are 30-40 min travelling from home. So I trusted her when she said she could see nothing wrong with Rowdy. Even though the tail bob is very slight, it's still a bob. I will see if I can get a second opinio from the other vet. I don't want the little guy to suffer secretly while I'm thinking nothing is wrong with him.

Irony has it, that after I've posted my questions, he all of a sudden started singing all afternoon. But stops as soon as I appear haha.

What I forgot to ask: he got some poo stuck to his feathers under his bum, happens at least once a day. That's why the vet said that I should change his diet. How bad it is if poo gets stuck? I does look kind of "normal" just that it sticks.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

When scaly mites are very bad, as it sounds like your bird's are, it sometimes takes more than one course of treatment for the bird to completely recover. A second treatment of the spot-on ivermectin is called for after the two week period.
You also need to ensure you clean everything in the cage, the cage itself and everything the budgie has come in contact with to eradicate any mites.

A very slight tail bob when a budgie is breathing can be perfectly normal.
A pronounced tail-bob is indicative of respiratory problems.

[nomedia="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4gYeHnzErw"]Budgie Health Tips on Tail Bobbing and Laboured Breathing from Doctor Ross Perry's Budgie Book - YouTube[/nomedia]

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Most of the answers to the questions you've asked in your initial post have already been addressed in the Articles and Stickies. 

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

50 Common Budgie Dangers to Watch Out For

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
When We Don't Want Eggs
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

Hello and welcome to the forum, there’s a wealth of information in the stickies.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

You've been given great advice by FaeryBee and I agree with her completely :thumbsup: It will most likely take another treatment of the Ivermectin before you are able to see results due to the severity of the infestation. 

Meanwhile, be sure to acquaint yourself with the forums by looking through the links provided above, which include most of the many articles and stickies that we have here! If you have any questions after reading through everything, be sure to ask as we'd love to help. 

We'd love to meet your budgie when you get a chance!  I hope he feels better soon :fingerx:

Cheers! :wave:


----------

